

Ask HN: Please help me find an app similar to Billmonk.com - stardotstar

I was an avid user of Billmonk.com but lately the app has turned buggy and unusable. probably the creators have stopped maintaining it! So I was just looking to find some alternatives available on the Internet or on Android Play Store?
======
koopajah
After a few searched I found a few :

<https://splitabill.com/>

<https://wesplit.it/>

<http://splitwise.com/>

<https://www.paydivvy.com/default.aspx>

I've not used any of these so I just hope you find one that suits you.

------
maxemu4
there's also <http://billsup.com>, our group moved there and it's pretty good

